# Show off your chestnuts/sorrels!



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Hailey1203 got me to thinking. Let's show off our chestnuts/sorrels. I always see threads to show off the more unusual or louder colors but I think our red horses get short changed sometimes because they are considered very "common". I am extremely proud of my red boy whose only white is the lollipop star on his forehead. This is Rascal and he's now about 12 years old. He was given to me as a "project" about 3 1/2 years ago because no one could even get near him with a saddle. He was started wrong and something scared him terribly along the way. He was literally dubbed psycho because he bucked so bad with a saddle on. Now he's sweet as can be and wants to do nothing more than to please you. He's quiet, quite lazy, and gorgeously red! (If there's already a thread like this, let me know. I just missed it then.)


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is a picture of my Morgan/QH mare, Sweetheart. She is 13 years old and is as sweet as she looks!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

posing for VOGUE


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful horses I'm going to have to come back later and put pictures of my two up.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

This is my sassy redhead Rya.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see my new red horse! I bought w/only seeing her pictures & talking to her owner. I have 2 trips planned first, then I will get my new girl home & let the fun begin!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's my chestnut. Chili  And yes.. he has a Chili pepper halter :lol:


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Hot Zippin Chip!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

See?! How can anyone say that a red horse is boring. LOL! These horses are gorgeous!!! I am so in love with a sleek red coat especially in the summer time and like my guy, they so often have 2 or 3 different tones of red in their mane. The one of Chili snoozin' is so cute. Very cool shot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are my 3.

Rafe, 4 year old Belgian x QH


















With his momma, Bessie. She's an 11 year old Belgian.


















I suppose that Tiny qualifies as a chestnut. He's a 27 year old Belgian mule
He wasn't too keen on having his picture taken LOL









And this is back in his prime









And then, there's Diamond....aka *******. He's a 6 year old QH


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*My two boys...*

Here are pictures of my two sorrels/chestnuts, Rockstar, 23 year old ranch, been there/done that QH, and Dakota, 10 year old QH/QH mix.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My new girl, should be home by the end of the month!! 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Great thread! Diamond is gorgeous Smrobs...but I'm guessing he has a red head personality? 

This is my little red head, complete with the attitude xD Her name is Sour; she's a 34" tall, 5 year old miniature horse. Used to be a demon, but now she's actually a very nicely rounded little cart pony. I actually just hooked her up to the cart again for the first time in three months because our cart broke, and she didn't take a single step wrong. Not bad considering she only has about a year under cart, with only about the first 4 months of that being consistent!



















And this is Corona; a ~8 year old (I'm always forgetting if she's 8 or 9) TWH (or so we think) mare. I don't own her but I did most of her retraining. She tries real hard but tends to be very impulsive. I sure do love her coloring though! I was actually told she's sabino because of the white markings that have shown up on her in the past few years. Pretty cool.

(not me riding her so the rider is blurred out)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Endiku said:


> Great thread! Diamond is gorgeous Smrobs...but I'm guessing he has a red head personality?


LOL, well, it's not any fault of his. Some seriously bad training experiences have caused him to be a habitual bucker. That's why he was given to me. He wants to be a good horse, but that bucking just seems to be hard-wired in his brain.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sort of a Dr. Jeckle and Mr. Hyde horse, huh? LOL, well I'm glad he fell into your hands. He's lucky; most habitual buckers end up as dinner even though most of the time it isn't their fault.


----------



## LaceyLou (Jul 24, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Here are my 3.
> 
> Rafe, 4 year old Belgian x QH
> 
> ...


Rafe, of course , is so handsome. Tiny, though, I just love him! He is so adorable in that first picture of him.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

My 2 year old, Reserved Cash.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in love with Rafe. Such a pretty big boy. How tall is he? He looks super smooth and huge with you on him smrobs or are you just short?!  And who doesn't love a Belgian? I have always wanted to own a Belgian or a Percheron. I'm a sucker for tall horses. Rascal is my shortest at 16.1. My other two are both 16.2. At 5'11" I need some horse under me. LOL! My shorty is 15h and he belongs to my 9 year old. Keep 'em coming y'all. I love seeing other people's red horses!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thank you . He's currently standing 16.2 and probably weighs 1400 now that he's trimmed down from being in work. He's not really all that smooth, but his strides are so long that he's really easy to ride. His movement isn't jarring, but it is big.

I'm relatively short as well, only 5'5 :wink:.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Cynical25 said:


> My 2 year old, Reserved Cash.


Sharp looking 2 year old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Evansk said:


> Here's my chestnut. Chili  And yes.. he has a Chili pepper halter :lol:


Love Chili and his tack!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

mammakatja said:


> Love Chili and his tack!


thank you  Your horse is gorgeous, I love the more coppery colored sorrels :lol:


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

My red head,ASB mare Attache's Queen Of Hearts,aka Juno


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

Well... I guess he's considered a chestnut or sorrel... but I've always just said he's the perfect shade of poop brown. 

Annnnnnnddddddd..... some more photos of my little clown: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/many-faces-mater-156419/ 
Just in case you wanted them. Hopefully the link works okay.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

LOL! Poop brown is a color! Of course it depends on the diet.  In Texas, with that more flaxen mane, he would definitely be called a sorrel. He's cute!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

countryryder said:


> My red head,ASB mare Attache's Queen Of Hearts,aka Juno


She's beautiful!!! Love the snow shot! Quite the show off she is.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My old guy, JC, he is such a character. Retired now and oh how I miss riding him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm Team JC! I love the oldies <3


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I loved my red horses. These have all gone to the great horse heaven.
Buddy, Mamasitas, buddy was a lippet morgan. mama was 1/4


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> She's beautiful!!! Love the snow shot! Quite the show off she is.



Thank you,I think she's quite lovely myself.  And she is most definitely a show off,she lives up to that saying regarding Saddlebreds-"Peacocks of the showring",although in her case she's happy to also be peacock of the pasture,paddock,where ever! lol


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful Chestnut/Sorrels!!! 

This is my registered AQHA sorrel mare, Sugerd Shine AKA Sugar. :lol:



















Giving me "mare glare" for the braid haha!


----------



## TAPITOTTB (Jul 11, 2013)

Hooray for a Chestnut thread! This is my 8 year old OTTB (off the track Thoroughbred) gelding. JC name is "Bait and Switch" and we call him "LT" as a barn name (short for Lieutenant which is what my boyfriend is for the Fire Department).


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm new to this forum, but I just wanted to post a few pictures of my fourteen year old NSH Rosie :] I've only had her for about three months, but I can already tell how blessed I am to belong to this mare!
The first picture is from the day she came. The second is from my senior photos taken in July, and the rest are from her first month with me!


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Yay! I love this thread! 

Here's Whiskey!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I am lovin' this thread! Look at all these red beauties. So I see a couple of other oldies on here so I'll throw mine in there too. I should have posted him with Rascal on my original post since he's considered chestnut too. He's not as coppery red as Rascal but he's red. He's a 31 year old Tennessee Walker and my 9 year old daughter's pride and joy. He's also Rascal's pasture buddy. When Rascal was given to me, Eb was part of the package. No one wanted him because he was already old then. I had no desire to separate them so he has his forever home with us. So here's Eb, short for Ebeneezer.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the sorrel/chestnut color. I wanted to call my little ranch red horse ranch, but the name was already taken. Nothing boring about this coat color adn they shine up so pretty from the deepest red to the coppery to the almost dun.
Katja, aren't these old horses such gems !


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All the horses are beautiful and here are my two finally added to the bunch.

Here is Apache my 13 year old thoroughbred who is a really deep red when he isn't faded from the sun. 






























Here is my new horse Kermit a 3 year old arab x appaloosa x something else. He has been mine for about a month but he has only been home for a week.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My mantra has always been " Give me a good ol' sorrel/chestnut any time". To me, there's nothing that catches my eye faster than a sorrel with a little bit of chrome. Gorgeous creatures!


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

This is my best friend of 9 years
ETA: His name is Trig!!

Grumpy:









Boy does he hunt for a barrel!!




























With one of the lesson students:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Woohoo! Love those barrel pics Ariat!

Amen Stevenson! I always do a double take when I see a pretty chestnut/sorrel.


----------



## AriatChick772 (Feb 13, 2013)

I love his face when he's headed to a barrel! He gets low, catty and SERIOUS about turning lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Please ignore my tubbiness in this pic... 

This is Gator (or G Series) he is my pride and joy. :')


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

This little horse is my whole world. My everything and more.

I just sticked her today as 164cm, but I'm not sure how accurate that is. If correct, that makes her 16hh and a half inch. But she's VERY slender so despite her height she's not a lot of horse.






She is VERY green and I'm not a dressage rider [and am attempting to train a dressage horse] so please excuse our less than perfect work.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Awwwww, Blue Eyes, give yourself some credit! I think y'all look really good together. You are a very nice rider and she's definitely trying to listen. Very pretty chestnust and how can you not love a girl riding in her pink mud boots!  Love the video. They add so much more to a still picture.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww thanks  We have a long way to go but we're getting there, it's just a big learning curve for me. I've had lazy, heavy-in-the-hand, mostly educated horses my whole life, and now I have this forward, sensitive, soft-mouthed little Thoroughbred that I broke myself.

And I love those boots, they're amazing! My riding boots are broken and my only other boots are those or a pair that have zips on the inside. I'd rather not risk scratching my saddle, and the saddle in the video wasn't mine [was trialling it, but it doesn't fit], so I didn't really have a choice either way. I look after other people's gear way better than my own!

Edit; she tends to look chunkier in photos/video than real life, to put it into perspective I'm only 5'4 - I do have long legs but I wouldn't have thought THAT long??


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just love Hot Zippin Chip, gorgeous!! I have always loved sorrel and chestnuts. They're all beautiful. I'm going to show off mine, as soon as I get her into better shape.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

The new girl. Our first ride together!  she's been essentially off work for over a year. Getting her back into shape so we can go chase some cans!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes!! Finally a thread about the reds! I'm that crazy horse girl.. stuck with sorrels, always. :wink: I will add my red heads to this later when I'm on my own computer!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

cowgirl4753 said:


> The new girl. Our first ride together!  she's been essentially off work for over a year. Getting her back into shape so we can go chase some cans!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oooooo, I love her! She looks like my Rascal with a blaze. Gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's so funny how a horse herd can change colors on you. When I was a kid, we had nothing but sorrels and one lonely buckskin and I wanted nothing more than a dark bay horse. Well, I got him when I was a teenager and then, slowly but surely, we collected more and more bay/brown horses and our sorrels got old and died until we had nothing but bays in the pasture with an odd gray or buckskin thrown in, and now we're starting to get more sorrels again.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea, why is that smrobs? LOL! We have our 2 chestnuts and a red bay and then this one loud black and white paint that totally sticks out in the bunch. Now we're about to look at yet another dark bay this weekend so if that works out, the paint will still be our odd man out. I was hoping to go completely different with this new purchase like maybe palomino or gray, but as of now, his description fits exactly what we're looking for personality wise (and price wise) so that has to come first. Color is secondary.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, I've always been a Paint girl - the more white, the better. I had my heart set on a Paint, with roan or palomino as a consolation prize, but ended up with chestnut Cash - the only solid horse (not even a white sock!) I've ever even gone to look at. But he gleams like a shiny new penny in the sun


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Something just dawned on me: all of the horses I've ever owned have been sorrels... The worst part? Sorrel is my least favorite color! My next horse will _not _be a sorrel!!! (I probably just jinxed myself...) Anyhoo, here are a couple of my lovely redheads.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Barrelbunny...must be a red thing huh?! LOL!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my old horse Beau, a chestnut 1998 APHA, about 16.1 hands. 































And this is my "new" horse Red. He's registered as a red roan, but I think technically he is supposed to be a sorrel with roan hairs (because true roans have dark legs; not white socks). At least that's where I read somewhere. I just call him a red roan because it's easier, haha.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Beau was a gorgeous boy. I bet he covered some ground. My barrel mare is 16.2 so I know what it feels like. And yay for seeing another barrel racer in a helmet. I always feel like I'm the only one in my very Texas area.  I see the roan in Red's barrel. I like the combination.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorrel baby!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

beau159 said:


> He's registered as a red roan, but I think technically he is supposed to be a sorrel with roan hairs (because true roans have dark legs; not white socks). At least that's where I read somewhere. I just call him a red roan because it's easier, haha.


True roan horses can have white markings on their legs. Where you're getting the "roans have dark legs" thing is that they have no _roaning_ on their legs.

Take this guy for example. He's about as classic as you can get for roans (and he's a chestnut so not completely off topic :wink. Notice how the roaning stops just above his knees/hocks? He still has the white socks though because the socks are caused by a different gene than the one that causes roaning.










Funny thing is, though, it seems like he tends to throw roan babies that are extreme in their coloring.












*ANYWAY*, back to the topic at hand. Because of the location of the roaning on your guy and the skunk tail he's got going on, I would say that his roaning is likely due to the rabicano gene instead of _classic_ roan.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

^^ What smrobs said. Mine is rabicano/sabino, not roan, but has extensive white hairs. Yours is pretty similar. ^_^


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is May


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are our two (dirty) sorrel Paint mares...

"Cinnamon" 










and "Mandy"


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

mammakatja said:


> Beau was a gorgeous boy. I bet he covered some ground. My barrel mare is 16.2 so I know what it feels like. And yay for seeing another barrel racer in a helmet. I always feel like I'm the only one in my very Texas area.  I see the roan in Red's barrel. I like the combination.


Beau was a looker, that's for sure! I know I will never have another horse that was as *pretty* as he was. He just caught your eye!

Oh yea, until his later years, he really just always looked like he was lolly-gagging through the pattern. And then we'd stop the clock. He covered serious ground!










I'm pretty much the only one wearing a helmet up here too. I honestly can NEVER remember ever seeing another adult anywhere wearing a helmet, besides me and my mom. (which I think it really sad after 20-some years of doing this). But I don't care; I'm going to protect my head!!





smrobs said:


> True roan horses can have white markings on their legs. Where you're getting the "roans have dark legs" thing is that they have no _roaning_ on their legs.


Thanks for the clarification. I just looked for that AQHA article I read that I thought I saved, but I must not of. I just remember reading it and thinking that Red must not be a red roan (technically).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If there was a smiley with grabby hands, I'd be using it quite often on this thread. ( :


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Heres Diddly. 16.1hh TB eventer. 4 years old 









At a show:









He's sadly poking just there, but he was tucked in nicely 5 seconds before the photo was taken. Typical.


----------



## TAPITOTTB (Jul 11, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> My mantra has always been " Give me a good ol' sorrel/chestnut any time". To me, there's nothing that catches my eye faster than a sorrel with a little bit of chrome. Gorgeous creatures!


YES THIS!!! At the racetrack i'm a sucker for a Chestnut with high whites/white face.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our redhead Jazzie - she's a real sweetheart but always getting into something - sometimes more like a dog than a horse I think.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't mind if I do 
Red is a 9 year old OTTB gelding, 16.2 1/2 hands. One of the kindest, most level headed horses I have *ever* met- especially for such a youngin' and TB!

Ignore some of the confo shots, just wanted to posted this to show off his gorgeous coat and brick-house build! 















































And here he is prior to me buying him during the jumpers phase of an event he was in.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

xlionesss said:


> Don't mind if I do
> Red is a 9 year old OTTB gelding, 16.2 1/2 hands. One of the kindest, most level headed horses I have *ever* met- especially for such a youngin' and TB!
> 
> Ignore some of the confo shots, just wanted to posted this to show off his gorgeous coat and brick-house build!
> ...


Gotta love a red that is just solid....red.  Hardly even a hint of a star. He looks awesome!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks! That is why I fell in love with his sale ad, I saw all that red and was like OH MY GOSH NO WHITE?! People think he's boring to look at but I think he looks so classy in everything because there isn't any white to distract the eyes.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

That's why I started this thread. I think these red beauties are far from boring and I just love seeing all them here with different jobs.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Well.. hes already been shown off in this thread...but Whiskey has changed colors!
He went from dull , dull, dull when I first got him to fiery red and now he is a sort of rich chocolate/mud chestnut. I'm hoping we stay this new color! I really like it.

Here is his color progression! ha ha


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Evansk said:


> Here's my chestnut. Chili  And yes.. he has a Chili pepper halter :lol:


I LOVE your tack choices, I think I'm buying a chestnut mare this week and you've given me inspiration


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

The picture I love of my two sorrels...

Rip is on the left and Fred is on the right. As similar as they are in looks they really arent bred the same. But they sure look pretty side by side.
Rips papers:
Wrangle O Dude Quarter Horse
And Fred's papers:
Playboy Gay Doc Quarter Horse


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Chuck's pix are posted elsewhere on this forum, but you asked for redheads and I am happy to oblige!

http://www.horseforum.com/draft-horses/she-really-part-percheron-265697/page3/#post3584881

The first pix is his sweet face.

The second pix is quite the beefcake angled pix - Love that butt!


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

PixiTrix said:


> I LOVE your tack choices, I think I'm buying a chestnut mare this week and you've given me inspiration


Red-heads can look snazzy in so many patterns... See below (sorry for the poor pix quality, but this was taken many years ago on a old cell phone we had that had a lousy camera).


----------



## geeber (Sep 21, 2013)

Doc is my sorrel. <------


----------



## geeber (Sep 21, 2013)

Here is my q/h, Doc.

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=289234&stc=1&d=1380160546


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

My stallion Dualing Lil Highbrow. He always has that high sheen to him this is pasture shape.


----------



## lovelyStory (Oct 2, 2012)

"This is my registered AQHA sorrel mare, Sugerd Shine AKA Sugar. :lol:"

She has a gorgeous head!!!


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

My blonde bombshell, Nyneve, in her autumn red! In the summer she's so gold that people assume she's palomino, but as a Haflinger, she's definitely flaxen chestnut.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have quite a few. I love bays, but ended up with a herd of chestnuts LOL

Gage:



















Ember:










Practicing her reining skills early!









Roxy:



















Summer:



















Zina:



















Jaden:



















Rina:



















That's all!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Not owned by me, but by my stallion, Half-Arabian colt, Denni:


----------



## EquiiAlex (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm new! How do I post a picture on the thread of my horse? Well if you do want to see her, click on "Horses" and you'll see a picture of my mare! She's sorrel


----------

